# Another Bloodline ????



## tpk (Nov 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of a bloodline named hipper or hipper wind? I was told it is an old southern hunting line.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

it could have possible roots in carver....maybe..dont quote me on that tho..


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

I hear people talk about their dogs pedigrees or bloodlines all the time. They often mis-pronounce or just guess at the names. Pretty common actually. 

On a funny note, "Do you know how grayline came about?" Someone asked a breeder how his dogs were bred, and he did not know...so he said, " they be Grayline, thas some good stuff. Then the line became famous after that from over breeding. Cute, huh..


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, and about the hipper or hipper wynd....They could of meant Harwyn or Harper, old ruffian amstaff lines, some were good catch dogs in the old days.


----------

